# Las Vegas Deathfest



## venusinpisces (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone going to this? It may be a good alternative to the Maryland DF for those who can't make it out to the East Coast. There are dozens of death metal/grindcore bands and it's only $20. Here is a link to the myspace page. 

LVDF3 "THE SICKNESS CONTINUES" | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

I'm going to try to make it out there is possible. The line-up sounds promising and Malignancy alone is worth the price of the ticket.


----------



## ericafuckyea (Mar 13, 2011)

DEFINATELY going. just moved to vegas, had no idea this shit was happening. thanks for posting it.


----------



## ericafuckyea (Mar 13, 2011)

ps- that venue is really close to my apartment so if anyones coming thru for this hit me up if you need a place to crash.


----------



## venusinpisces (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok, thanks. You might just hear from me!


----------



## crustythadd23 (Mar 13, 2011)

If anyone goes to this make sure to meet all the vegas pyrate punx they are all chill as fuck & will help anyone out w/ places to crash too


----------



## Avon Drunquist (Apr 2, 2011)

Malignancy. Fuck yeah. They played MDF last year.

Rest of the bands....I can imagine a lot of them sound like some bullshit Job for a Cowboy/Waking the Cadaver kind of stuff. And no punk bands. I like how MDF is becoming increasingly punk rock, no doubt because of the increasing number of crusties turning up and actually paying for tickets instead of just hanging out in the parking lot. 

Sounds like it might be fun, I suppose, but not even a fraction as cool as the line up out in B-more this year.


----------



## venusinpisces (Apr 4, 2011)

The show is on the verge of selling out so anyone who wants tickets should get them soon. I just got two for Friday night. 
Here is the link to purchase:

Las Vegas Death Fest | Facebook

My neighbors probably hate me because I've been playing Malignancy all day!


----------



## venusinpisces (Apr 5, 2011)

Avon Drunquist said:


> Malignancy. Fuck yeah. They played MDF last year.
> 
> Rest of the bands....I can imagine a lot of them sound like some bullshit Job for a Cowboy/Waking the Cadaver kind of stuff. And no punk bands. I like how MDF is becoming increasingly punk rock...


Yeah that's exactly why I'm going to Vegas instead. Punk music has always bored the hell out of me. MDF is too watered down this year..not enough death metal! I don't think there's too many JFAC type bands but if an opening band starts up with the "deathcore" thing I will be outside. The overwhelming majority are either grindcore or straight up death metal so no problems there.


----------



## venusinpisces (Jun 1, 2011)

Just wanted to bump this thread because the event is coming up in another week and a half Also, here is a video from another band on the line up, Genocaust, which I'm posting despite the poor sound quality because of the rather uninhibited train of thought behind the montage of images. There are pictures of a 9/11 truth rally, the Illuminati pyramid, people with severe physical deformities, politicians flashing the horns, nuclear holocaust, children wearing gas masks, images of demons in stained glass windows, grey aliens, Egyptian gods, a flaming planet Earth and dinosaurs(?). I would bet money they've been reading David Icke. Well, this will be an opportunity to go talk to them about their theories after the show.


----------

